# Question on MailBox mod



## BobLon (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi,
  New to the forum but have lurked for a while. Great site.
I was planning on doing the mailbox mod to my smoker but when I went to look at mailboxes I noticed that all the metal ones said "Galvanized Steel". I've always heard that galvanized metal and cooking/heat do NOT go together.
  Are these the mailboxes ya'll are using? Not a problem?
Thanks,
BobLon


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 10, 2017)

The mail box that I purchased locally (Home Depot) is steel. My local Ace Hardware also carries all steel mailboxes. So they can be found not galvanized.


----------



## BobLon (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks for response. We will be going by a different HD today so I will look there.

At the first one I checked all the different cartons the boxes came in specified galvanized steel.

I'll check ACE too.
Thanks
BobL.


----------



## wild west (Nov 10, 2017)

Most just use the galvanized. The temp in the mailbox doesnt reach a level that can cause health issues related to heat and galvanized metal.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 10, 2017)

wild west said:


> Most just use the galvanized. The temp in the mailbox doesnt reach a level that can cause health issues related to heat and galvanized metal.



What he said.  Also after smoke coats the inside you have another layer of protection.
You can always take your propane torch (which you should have if using the AMNPS) and do a burn out on the mailbox if you really want to go through that trouble but I don't think you gotta worry about it.

Best of luck!


----------



## BobLon (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks all. Yes, using AMPS in my 40" MES.

Fixin' to put some belly in the cure for bacon, Mmmmmm

Cheers,
BobL.


----------

